# Lyrica benzo interaction?



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Those of you who take lyrica, isn't there a interaction between benzos and lyrica? What about tolerance issues?


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

Lyrica potentiates benzos. And tolerance should increase.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

freud said:


> Lyrica potentiates benzos. And tolerance should increase.


Tolerance to benzos should get worse?


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

I assume because Lyrica boosts the overall GABA amount in the brain so receptors should further adapt by decreasing receptor density. But its just an assumption. My knowledge is not so advanced like the knowledge of some people at bluelight. But i think i got a good understanding of some mechanisms trough reading, studying and own experiences with all kind of medications and substances.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I have taken both before and I like lyrica when mixed with a benzo. 

I took lyrica for nerve pain and am no longer on it but it did seem to potentiate benzos. 

Also, lyrica has sedating and antianxiety properties of its own. These will be very apparant at first but tolerance does grow to these effects. Its kinda like a drunk feeling but without the loss of coordination. 

Another thing to point out is that its very expensive. I paid 40 bones per fill even with insurance. I would take it for anxiety if it were cheaper, it just doesnt help enough to warrant that monthly price.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Lyrica is great, the first dose (150 mg) caused prominent euphoria of benzo+opioid kind. It potentiates benzos. As for tolerance - Lyrica indeed can increase GABA levels (but it's not its main action). And that excessive GABA may as freud said downregulate receptors. But sites for GABA and benzo in that GABA-benzodiazepine-chlorinion complex are different. It may matter.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Yea it definitely felt like taking opioids first time I took gabapentin. Nice body buzz. I no longer feel that daily but if I adjust the dose, up or even down sometimes, I can feel it again.

It really potentiated my benzos at first but now the dose of klonopin I take on lyrica is pretty much the same as I was taking before starting lyrica or gabapentin.

Speaking of which I also alternate gabapentin and lyrica and this sometimes causes the body buzz to come back. Mostly because of money issues ($90 per month for lyrica, $10 for gabapentin) I take lyrica on days where I have really bad fibromyalgia pain and gabapentin for days when I have less pain or when I'm going to take an opiate or extra painkillers. The lyrica works much better without a doubt even if I take so much gabapentin I'm high as a kite and jumping around all silly.

Of course I also drink alcohol as well occasionally to dull the pain and this is greatly enhanced with both lyrica and klonopin but I keep it to a minimum so I don't completely ruin my liver.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, Lyrica+tramadol+klonopin. heaven on earth.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

My experience with Lyrica hasn't been so great I must say. Initially it showed promise and I felt very similar to a 3g dose of GHB, social interaction was a bit easier I wasn't so nervous speaking..but it wasn't the same as GHB and lacked something. Pretty soon any social benefits wore off and I'm not sure if this was due to tolerance or placebo.

There is definitely a physical sensation of intoxication which is similar to GHB and alcohol. I find doses higher than 150mg too intoxicating for me and I become almost drunk-like, unable to walk straight and slightly manic. I tried doses as high as 600mg which is the highest recommended dose, and that pretty much put me on my ***, I was unable to walk or stand up, the room was spinning. It certainly didn't make me pro-social or rid me of anxiety.

The side effects I got from Lyrica were a massively increased appetite (which was good for me as I'm quite underweight), mental fogginess and difficulty focusing on tasks, blurred vision at times and trouble focusing on close up objects.. increased need to urinate (often in the middle of the night). Staying at a dose of 75mg a day seems to minimise these side effects.

Nevertheless, I think at a dose of 37mg or 75mg (perhaps 150mg for some) it may have a part to play in part of a daily regime but not by itself.


----------

